# Pictures of Alpine doeling



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanted to share a few pics of this little cutie that I am thinking of buying. onder: I mentioned her in another thread. Is it worth the wait...... I really like her. And her mom, although she doesn't have the best udder, she is a heavy producer. I also have a couple others that I am thinking about. An older Alpine doeling that is being bred to an Oberhasli buck and another doe from another top milker. I can post a few of those pics if anyone wants to see them. Oh, I forgot to mention that she is polled.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with her mother's udder? It looks huge! She is a doll!!  And so is the other baby


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!  

Is the doeling the traditional or the sundgau marked baby?
I see what you mean by mama's udder....awesome capacity and nice teats but lacking in rear....maybe the sire improved that on these kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you seen the dam of the sire? if so whats her udder like? is it an improvement on this does mothers? I think she is a doll what a cutie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

adorable kids.... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow her udder is HUGE :shocked: Yea not very well attached.Her kids are beautiful!  I love alpines!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

She is adorable! Love the pic with her ears up in the air. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

She is SO cute!!!

Did you ask them if they have pictures of the "grand dam's" udder as recommended? That could help make your decision for you.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The doeling I want is the tradition colored one. I think the other one is a boy. I think the reason the udder looks so huge is the angle of the picture and the fact that she had just freshened. I saw her a few days ago and her udder looks more normal. She is also an older doe and with age and producing that much milk really takes it toll on udders..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes age and freshenings will put a toll on the udder BUT you do want an udder that can hold up year after year after year. So thats why attachements are important


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have an Alpine doe who's 5 and still has a very nice well attached udder.If she just freshened that could be why it's so huge but she still should have good attachments.I wouldn't be to discouraged about buying the kid as long as the sire's dam has a good udder.Kids are just adorable!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have decided to take the little doeling and also a couple others. I really like her and the mothers so we will go with them. I think that bred to the right buck later on that they will make a great foundation for a small herd.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you! I think she'll do fine as a start to a very nice herd, when you choose your buck though be very picky and be sure to see his dams udder, awesome things happen when you get the right combo in genetics.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG.... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO freakin CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

